# Filtro activo pasa bajo variable



## Razorback

Hola, hace poco arme un amplificador para alimentar un pequeño woffer, y ahora necesitaría filtrar la señal de audio. Alguien tendría un circuito para armar un filtro *activo* pasa bajo *variable*? Les agradecería mucho. Después les cuento como me fué...Salu2


----------



## Razorback

Aquí encontre uno que va de unos 20-100hz. con PCB incluida, yo lo hice y funciona muy bien, la pagina esta en inglés. Salu2 Nano...

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/index.html


----------



## DJ-AS

Che, está bueno el filtro, pero mejor estaría que tenga un bypass seleccionable con una llavecita o lo que fuere y así usarlo como pre simplemente.
Alguna idea de cómo hacerlo?


----------



## maxep

ei razrback. yo no tengo fuente partida e. los -12v. lo puedo conectar a 0v?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Si conectas el pin de alimentacion -12 a 0v, estarías recortando los ciclos negativos de la señal, lo que se traduce en distorsión.

Saludos.


----------



## moonrec

maxep dijo:
			
		

> ei razrback. yo no tengo fuente partida e. los -12v. lo puedo conectar a 0v?



Usa dos baterias de 9 voltios para que tengas +9 y -9V


----------



## Fogonazo

Si en lugar de emplear un TL062 emplean un TL064
Con uno de los operacionales sobrantes fabrican una tierra virtual para conseguir la fuente partida.


----------



## Razorback

Concepto de masa virtual. Espero te ayude. Salu2


----------



## maxep

ok entendi "algo " del concepto. pero como lo podria emplerar.. o sea ando buscando algo asi.. un pasabajos variable .. pero para auto.. o sea 12v. simple..(lo mas simple para q lo pueda entender   )


----------



## Fogonazo

Mas simple que lo que te publico "Razorback" no creo que encuentres.

Este esquema se puede adaptar a fuente simple mediante una tierra virtual (El otro esquema de "Razorback")

O se puede confeccionar un pequeño inversor para generar -12VCC y obtener la fuente partida.

Pero (Siempre hay un pero) necesitas cierto nivel de conocimientos.


¿ Como te llevas tu con los electrones ?


----------



## crcc85

Hola yo hice uno parecido con el TL072 pero no me filtra los bajos y se oye la voz y aparte el bajo se oye feo, ke estare haciendo mal?

salu2


----------



## Negro...

Hola a todos...
che lo quiero armar...aver si entedi bien lo de la fuente agarro una de 24 con punto medio y listo ?

Desde ya gracias


----------



## maxep

me llevo bien. pero .no me queda totalmente claro como adaptar los dos esquemas q posteo razrback.
saludos!


----------



## MFK08

muy sencillo el circuito me gustaria saber si te funciono bien..?porque me quiero montar uno para luego enviarlo a un amplificador de 100W


----------



## MFK08

les comento que nececito no es tan complicado lo pongo aca para no abrir otro tema.....

nececito un pre-amplificador para mi amplificador  que tenga la salida corespondiente estereo que va al amplificador y a su ves un filtro pasa bajos para enviar a otro amplificador

estoy armando un simple sistema 2.1 con dos LM3886 y el amplificador del woofer con un LM12.
tenia pensado hacer el pre con un TL082 y el filtro para el tercer amplificador con el TL062 posteado mas arriba......a lo mejor ustedes tienen algo mas simple y q este todo junto...

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## hazard_1998

recomiendo hechar un vistaso al TLC14, es un filtro paso bajo de 4orden conmutado por capacitor donde la frec de corte se ajusta con la frecuencia de reloj, es MUY simple de hacer, funciona con fuente simple o fuente partida y solo se necesitan el integrado, 3 resist y 3 capacitores.


----------



## MFK08

gracias... pero que tal funciona lo has probado....?


----------



## MFK08

He tomado el atrevimiento de copiar ese filtro y hice este esquema q es el mismo jaja pero puse un pre con un TL082 me gustaria ver si se puede mejorar el esquema como por ejemplo con algun integrado con el que hagamos todo nose si me explico...

objetivo entrar con una señal estereo y tener a la salida una señal estereo preamplificada y una señal mono preamplificada y filtrada para baja frecuencia..

espero aver sido claro cualquier duda sobre el esquema me dicen.....


----------



## hazard_1998

mira, lo he probado y funciona muy bien, solo que a la salida hay que hacer un filtro de 1er orden butterworth para alisar la componente de alta frec producto del sampleo (100 veces la frec de corte) el filtro activo conmutado por capacitor que postee es de 4to orden butterworth, atenua 24dB por octava y la frecuencia de corte se ajusta con la frec de clock en la entrada digital, el oscilador de clock se puede hacer con 1 resist y un cap. utilizando la propia compuerta trigger que posee el integrado.


----------



## MFK08

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> mira, lo he probado y funciona muy bien, solo que a la salida hay que hacer un filtro de 1er orden butterworth para alisar la componente de alta frec producto del sampleo (100 veces la frec de corte) el filtro activo conmutado por capacitor que postee es de 4to orden butterworth, atenua 24dB por octava y la frecuencia de corte se ajusta con la frec de clock en la entrada digital, el oscilador de clock se puede hacer con 1 resist y un cap. utilizando la propia compuerta trigger que posee el integrado.



mm no me quedo muy clara la explicacion si es que me lo dice ami....


----------



## hazard_1998

si, es para vos mfk, sobre el funcionamiento del tlc14


----------



## MFK08

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> si, es para vos mfk, sobre el funcionamiento del tlc14



ok muchas gracias pero dime donde va el filtro q mencionas...?


----------



## djfarlo

HOla, yo tb estoy interesado en hacerme un buen filtro pasa-bajos para un amplificador de 100w (LM12).

Hazard_1998, podrías explicar un poko mejor eso del filtro adicional tras el butterworth con el tlc14?¿ esq no lo entendí muy bien para q era necesario, o podrías poner algún diagrama del circuito si lo tienes por ahí?. Gracias.


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, el principio de funcionamiento de los filtros conmutados por capacitor es simple, tenemos un amplificador operacional con un lazo de realimentacion  paso bajo, y un capacitor en paralelo a la entrada, y 2 llaves que conmutan la entrada y el lazo de realimentacion de la sig manera, durante un tiempo x, la entrada queda acoplada al amplificador operacional y a su vez al capacitor que esta en paralelo. cuando ese tiempo se vence, se desconecta la entrada y se conecta el capacitor de realimentacion. de esta manera la salida del amplificador va tomando niveles de tension escalonadamente integrando la señal de entrada. variando el tiempo x de conduccion y corte de la llave, se ajusta la frecuencia de corte. ahora bien, el tlc14 de texas instruments es un filtro como el que describi que responde a la curva de atenuacion, giro de fase caracteristico y retardo de grupo asociados a la respuesta de un filtro paso bajo butterworth de 4 orden (24dB por octava de atenuacion)


----------



## hazard_1998

explico un poco mas. en un control de tonos cuando uno ajusta el seteo de graves lo que hace es ajustar la atenuacion o refuerzo de esa gama de frecuencias modificando la pendiente de corte o ganancia, desde 0dB a + o - 12dB en la gran mayoria de los casos, siendo la frecuencia de corte fija, lo que propuse es un filtro, donde el nivel de atenuacion permanece constante, y lo que se corrige es la frecuencia de corte.


----------



## MFK08

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> explico un poco mas. en un control de tonos cuando uno ajusta el seteo de graves lo que hace es ajustar la atenuacion o refuerzo de esa gama de frecuencias modificando la pendiente de corte o ganancia, desde 0dB a + o - 12dB en la gran mayoria de los casos, siendo la frecuencia de corte fija, lo que propuse es un filtro, donde el nivel de atenuacion permanece constante, y lo que se corrige es la frecuencia de corte.




tu dices de agregar este filtro al circuito anterior? si es asi serias tan amable de completarlo...


----------



## djfarlo

Buenas de nuevo hazard_1998 y MFK08.  A ver, recapitulando: 

Tenemos el circuito que aparecía al inicio del hilo que parece ser un sumador con cierta ganancia regulable mediante R3, junto con una célula Sallen-Key que conforma el filtro en sí, cuyo corte se regula con R5-R7, No? Lo que no entiendo es para que sirve R10, para atenuar o para qué? Alguien lo sabe?

Éste es un filtro de orden dos, por eso, la alternativa que indicaste con el TLC14 (Butterwort de orden 4) tiene q cortar mucho mejor, no? Además, dijiste q sólo hacían falta 3 resist y 3 condensadores... pero cómo se dispondrían? no tienes ningún circuito de aplicación? Además según me explicaste parece q no funciona de un modo completamente 'analógico' (por así decirlo) como los otros filtros con operacionales, no? Y por eso hace falta después un nuevo filtro q atenúe esa alta frecuencia del resampleo?¿ No se está complicando ya un poco la cosa con respecto al  circuito inicial? 

Si puedes ponernos algún ejemplo de aplicación con el TLC14... Te lo agradeceríamos. Hasta pronto.


----------



## MFK08

hola de nuevo hazard_1998 y djfarlo viendo que estas muy ocupado y no nos pudiste responder busque sobre el tlc14 y encontre algo que creo que debe ser lo que tu nos mencionas....de no ser asi nos gustarias que nos dijeses como seria...

desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## hazard_1998

hola mfk, perdona de no haberte respondido pero estaba corto de tiempo, exacto lo que posteaste es el esquema de conexionado con fuente partida y clock interno, basicamente lo que hace el circuito es conmutar la entrada y el roll off de un amplificador operacional para integrar la señal de entrada, y variando la frecuencia de clock se corre la frecuencia de corte, y lo que yo decia de un filtro de primer orden a la salida es para alisar la señal de salida y limpiar el ruido de conmutacion que produce dicho filtro. (la salida del filtro conmutado son escaloncitos conformando la señal de salida, y la frecuencia de esos escaloncitos es la frecuencia de reloj.


----------



## MFK08

muchas gracias hazard 1998.. una cosa mas serias tan amable de subir un esquema completo de filtro pasa bajos con este integrado por que ahora se me armo un lio jajaja q no se donde lo tendria q colocar....


----------



## hazard_1998

es simple, un buffer a la entrada hecho con cualquier operacional, este filtro y otro buffer a la salida, nada mas que eso. si tengo tiempo mañana dibujo algo en el protel y lo subo.


----------



## djfarlo

Hola, gente... por fin volvisteis a este abandonado foro ... 

Hazard, yo tb estoy como MKF08... y te animo a que nos subas algun circuito completo para montar este filtro de orden 4 con el TLC14 incluyendo ese filtro posterior para alisar la señal, o almenos, dinos q componentes nos pueden hacer falta... muuuchas gracias


----------



## djfarlo

Ah , ok,,, no lei tu mensaje,,, lo escribiste al mismo tiempo q yo ...

Un buffer , te refieres a un amplificador operacional seguidor? con ganancia 0dB? pero haciendo de filtro, no?

y pq tb nos dices de poner un buffer antes del TLC14?... tb hace falta?

muchas gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## hazard_1998

puede no ir, pero como quiza la señal provenga del exterior no esta de mas ingresar al filtro con baja impedancia


----------



## djfarlo

ahh, ok ok... entonces... entendido, esq no sabía para q lo ponías, gracias. Y si se prescinde de él no pasa nada, no? además, lo de la baja impedancia, te refieres por la q podría dar el cable de conexión hasta conectar el filtro? o a q te refieres?

y lo último, este tipo de filtros conmutados... pueden sonar tan bien como los filtros analógicos habituales? no se aprecia ese ruido de la conmutación q has comentado?

muchas gracias por la ayuda... se agradece


----------



## hazard_1998

mira, no creo, porque la frecuencia de sampleo son 100 veces la frec de corte. de 250Hz, la frec de clock es 25KHz...
si queres cortar a 40Hz la frec de sampleo seria 4KHz, pero calculo que la caja que tiene que reproducir la gama de 40Hz para abajo no puede reproducir 4Khz y que se escuche simplemente. igual recomiendo un filtrito de 1 orden a la salida del tlc14 para minimizar el sampleo


----------



## djfarlo

Ok, muchas gracias, por fin entiendo un poko más todo esto del TLC14, igual me anime a montar este para el amplificador con el LM12 para el subwoofer.

Solo me qeda una duda,,, es sobre eso q comentaste de ingresarle a TLC14 con baja impedancia... podrías explicarmelo un poco? tiene q ver con el cable que transporta la señal? o con el operacional q genere esa señal? o cón que?

Es que en verdad mi rama de ingeniería no es la electrónica pero estoy muy interesado en todo esto... sobre todo para montarme el filtro de una vez por todas .

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

yo sigo medio perdido jajaja


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno lo prometido es deuda.


----------



## MFK08

muy bueno pero si nosotros tomamos las señales estereo como las metemos a este circuito....
los operacionales pueden ser cualquiera es verdad++


----------



## djfarlo

MFk08, supongo q configurando el primer operacional como sumador (exactamente tal y como estaba montado el 1er operacional en el inicio del hilo, y así tb tendrás un control de ganancia ), debe ser fácil para nuestro caso.

Hazard1998, muchas gracias por pegarte ese trabajo y hacernos el circuito!, a ver si cuando tengas otro hueco me explicas algo de eso de introducirle al TLC14 con baja impedancia...

me repito, muchas gracias....


----------



## MFK08

ok probare justo habia comprado todos los componentes para el circuito anterior pero algunas cosas me va a servir... el 

LM12 pregunte en una tienda de aca y no lo conocen.... voy a tener q buscar alternativas conrespecto al amplificador del sub woofer


----------



## djmyky

saben amigos en lo que se saca del sub woofer es los bajos  he tenido experiencias no se se como les suene esto pero  yo envez de sumar las señales  L  R  yo los reste y depues de ahi los pase por un filtro pasabajos  con corte entre lo 10hz  a 20  hz  y suena mas mejor yaque tmb  se elimina voces y el bajo es mas nitido bueno es lo que hice  para luego pasarlo a un amplificador en britge y suena  mas bestial que un home theater de los que escuche ...


----------



## MFK08

hola hazard_1998..

unas preguntitas...

me dirias de que valor seria C si yo quiero que mi Fc sea de 200Hz? es que no entiendo muy bien la formula....

otra duda... la r variabla de 100K puede ser un potenciometro con el q regulamos el volumen? de no ser asi como hago para colocar uno..?


----------



## hazard_1998

y, mira, si le pones un capacitor de 2,2nF, la frecuencia de corte seria de +-26Hz con el preset o potenciometro todo corrido para la derecha, y de +-270Hz con el pote corrido todo para la izquierda. el preset o pote actua para correr la frecuencia de corte, no de volumen, en cuanto a entrar con baja impedancia es porque el TLC14 al ser un filtro conmutado por capacitor y resistencia su impedancia de entrada depende de la frecuencia de conmutacion a la que esta trabajando, (frecuencia de clock ajustada con el preset de 100K)
si se le pone un amplificador operacional conexion buffer se logra atacar con baja impedancia al filtro y tener una impedancia de entrada del circuito que sea constante independientemente de cual sea la frecuencia de corte del filtro.


----------



## MFK08

espectacular hazar_1998 osea q puedo regular mi frecuencia de corte ya sea colocando un pote de 100k o un preset... eso me gusta.. ya estoy terminando el PCB solo quiero tener todos los componentes para no equibocarme con las distancias entre pines de los componentes...

en cuanto a colocarle un pote para regular el volumen ya q no lo tengo en el amplificador... como lo puedo colocar?


----------



## hazard_1998

es muy simple. sobre la salida del amplificador operacional de salida pones el pote y el cursor seria la salida, con uno de 50K logaritmico creo que andaria bien


----------



## MFK08

ok muchas gracias....


----------



## MFK08

una duda mas... en el esquema q enviaste a la salida hay una resistencia dice 100E son 100 ohms o es algo raro jaja?


----------



## hazard_1998

si, son 100 ohms...


----------



## MFK08

ok gracias tengo el PCB


----------



## mauro_4

hola la gente del foro,, me gustaria saber si alguien armo el filtro pasa bajo con el TLC14 y q tal andubo estoi interesado en armarlo pero la verdad nunca abia oido de l,,
salu2


----------



## Matu__66

hola quiero armar este pasabanda .. pero tengo una duda porque lo quiero usar para una moto .. con un tda2005 en puente .. la duda es que si se lo puede usar con  12 v o sea haciendo la masa virtual tendria +-6v .. y otra cosa la moto cuando esta en marcha se va la tensión a 14v


----------



## jona88

Holis como van... Arme el circuito q esta en la primera pagina y me sorprendi de lo bien q anda  , ahora quisiera hacer algun circuito parecido pero q sea para medios, y otro para agudos... Se podra modificar ese circuito para q corte en una frecuencia distinta?


----------



## audioZero

estra muy bueno pero no entiendo sobre la fuente partida alguien me podria explicar  x q necesito un filtro para mi amplificador y no se cual acer ayuda x favor


----------



## arields1

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> He tomado el atrevimiento de copiar ese filtro y hice este esquema q es el mismo jaja pero puse un pre con un TL082 me gustaria ver si se puede mejorar el esquema como por ejemplo con algun integrado con el que hagamos todo nose si me explico...
> 
> objetivo entrar con una señal estereo y tener a la salida una señal estereo preamplificada y una señal mono preamplificada y filtrada para baja frecuencia..
> 
> espero aver sido claro cualquier duda sobre el esquema me dicen.....


Lo hecho con el TL082 no andaría, una configuración inversora de este tipo requiere un resistor en serie con la entrada, el cual determina junto con el resistor de realimentación la ganancia, al no tener el resistor de entrada, la ganancia queda: resistor de realimentación sobre impedancia de salida de lo que se conecte en dicha entrada, lo cual puede ser muchísimo si lo que se conecta a la entrada tiene baja impedancia, y al mismo tiempo, la impedacia de entrada prácticamente 0 Ohm.
Saludos.


----------



## arields1

Y otra cosa, MFK08 decime si ese circuito lo dibujaste con el PCBwiz, si es así, decime qué versión tenés y cómo hiciste para transportar los gráficos que hasta ahora yo no pude, jajaja!


----------



## emanuel23

Una preguntita Hazard si al operacional (en modo buffer) de entrada al tlc14 lo armamos como sumador para señales estereo como se dijo mas arriva no pasa nada?o conviene ponerle antes de ese otro operacional haciendo de sumador?puedo usar el tl074?

Otra alguien consiguio en Capital el tlc14, me puden decir donde?yo anduve por las calles Boulogne y Parana y y no lo encontre.GRACIAS


----------



## leandrociencia113

changos yo tengo un filtro para fuente simple pero no lo hise. aca les dejo el esqema.
*Parts:*

 P1_____________10K  Log Potentiometer
P2_____________22K  Dual gang Linear Potentiometer

R1,R4___________1K  1/4W Resistors
R2,R3,R5,R6____10K  1/4W Resistors
R7,R8_________100K  1/4W Resistors
R9,R10,R13_____47K  1/4W Resistors
R11,R12________15K  1/4W Resistors
R14,R15,R17____47K  1/4W Resistors
R16_____________6K8 1/4W Resistor
R18_____________1K5 1/4W Resistor

C1,C2,C3,C6_____4µ7  25V Electrolytic Capacitors
C4,C5__________68nF  63V Polyester Capacitors
C7_____________33nF  63V Polyester Capacitor
C8,C9_________220µF  25V Electrolytic Capacitors
C10___________470nF  63V Polyester Capacitor
C11___________100nF  63V Polyester Capacitor
C12__________2200µF  25V Electrolytic Capacitor

D1______________LED  any color and type

Q1,Q2_________BC547  45V 100mA NPN Transistors

IC1___________TL072   Dual BIFET Op-Amp
IC2_________TDA1516BQ 24 W BTL car radio power amplificadorfier

SW1____________DPDT toggle or slide Switch
SW2____________SPST toggle or slide Switch capable of withstanding
               a current of at least 3A



no sale la imagen como hago para ponerla?¿?¿ le puse datos adjuntos pero no aparese


----------



## §olace

Hola estoy haciendo un proyecto y necesito formulas para calcular filtros pasa banda butterworth quie quiera que las tenga le agradeceria mucho 



GRACIAS!

respondan please!


----------



## Cacho

No googleaste la cosa, ¿o me equivoco?
http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=b...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Ni pasaste por Wikipedia, ¿no?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterworth_filter

Saludos


----------



## leandrociencia113

aca tengo algunos aver si les sirven


----------



## 0110110h

Razorback dijo:


> Aquí encontre uno que va de unos 20-100hz. con PCB incluida, yo lo hice y funciona muy bien, la pagina esta en inglés. Salu2 Nano...
> 
> http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/index.html


 

Muy bueno lo voy a hacer, pero no entiendo por que a uno lo conectas a -12V y al otro a +12V. Me refiero a que no se entiende que es lo que hacen "R4,R9,C2,C3,C6,C7" y por que un op. amp. esta conectado a -12V y el otro a +12V, no habria que alimentar a ambos con +-12V?


----------



## Fogonazo

0110110h dijo:


> Muy bueno lo voy a hacer, pero no entiendo por que a uno lo conectas a -12V y al otro a +12V. Me refiero a que no se entiende que es lo que hacen "R4,R9,C2,C3,C6,C7" y por que un op. amp. esta conectado a -12V y el otro a +12V, no habria que alimentar a ambos con +-12V?



Supongo que estas hablando de este esquema
Ver el archivo adjunto 469
El TL062 es un operacional doble, 2 operacionales en la misma cápsula de 8 patas, la alimentación positiva va a la pata 8 y la negativa a la 4.
R4, R9, C2, C3, C6, C7 forman 2 filtros Pi para eliminar posibles interferencias desde la alimentación.


----------



## jexuz

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno lo prometido es deuda.



buen dia hazard, tengo una pequeña duda... Tengo una señal a filtrar que podria ser  hasta de 10v... Tengo una fuente de 12v; para ello podria conectar v+ a 12v y v- a gnd o que tipo de conexion recomiendas para el tlc14??

Si alguien ha implementado el tlc14 le agradeceria sus comentarios al respecto!

Gracias!


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola 
******** saludos algunos filtros activos fáciles 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------

